# Barbie wedding dresses



## sandeb

Here is a picture of the Barbie Wedding Dress I made for my granddaughter.


----------



## 5mmdpns

A beautiful bride!! but the gown is exquisite!! do you have an internet link for this pattern?


----------



## elsienicholls

Very nice work


----------



## babybop

Beautiful.


----------



## rozzi80

My grandmother used to make clothes for my barbie when I was little. I wish I had kept it all. I don't know what my parents did with it. My nieces probably got it all.

But this is exquisite!!!!!!!


----------



## Teeple

Beautiful gown your granddaughter will be thrilled. Wonderful work

Mary


----------



## ireneofnc

Wow! It's beautiful! What a wonderful dress!


----------



## CottonJenn

Love it!


----------



## deeknittingclick

very pretty lucky little girl


----------



## tesorrell

Yes, it is beautiful. I too would love the pattern.Please "PM" me. Again, you've done excellent work!Thank you!


----------



## granjoy

What a lucky girl to have such a clever grandma....the dress is gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet.Sar

Absolutely beautiful - I must learn to crochet !!


----------



## janis blondel

Lucky Barbie she is very lucky to have such a beautiful dress, Ken will be over the moon. :thumbup:


----------



## ge8

that is beautiful - where did you find the pattern - my granddaughter would love this


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch

very pretty wedding dress for Barbie :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA

Stunning!!!

I used to make clothes for my daughter's Barbie (she's now almost 50 yo) -- but have no idea what she did with everything once she moved out.

Too bad I don't crochet well enough to make such a beauty ... you really made a fab look!!


----------



## Windbeam

She will love it, beautiful!


----------



## missmolly

That is a beautiful wedding dress. Your GD must be so pleased with her clever Grandma x


----------



## caranjo

Um, Barbie and Ken are divoced. She's marrying GI Joe, who just returned from his deployment in Iraq.....


----------



## grandmann

So elegant but your ganddaughter is very happy with grandmother's talents.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Actually, I had heard that.

One day a father gets out of work and on his way home he suddenly remembers that it's his daughter's birthday.

He pulls over to a Toy Shop and asks the 
sales person, "How much for one of those Barbie's in the display window?"

The salesperson answers, "Which one do you mean, Sir?

We have: Work Out Barbie for $19.95, Shopping Barbie for $19.95, Beach Barbie for $19.95, Disco Barbie for $19.95, Ballerina Barbie for $19.95, Astronaut Barbie 
for $19.95, Skater Barbie for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $265.95".

The amazed father asks: "It's what?! Why is the 
Divorced Barbie $265.95 and the others only $19.95?"

The annoyed salesperson rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers: "Sir..., Divorced Barbie comes with: Ken's Car, Ken's House, Ken's Boat, Ken's Furniture, Ken's Computer, and one of Ken's Friends.



caranjo said:


> Um, Barbie and Ken are divoced. She's marrying GI Joe, who just returned from his deployment in Iraq.....


----------



## debbieb

Incredible!


----------



## cathy47

is that girl getting married AGAIN! nice job on the dress wish my fingers would let me do that type of work again now that I have new generation of girls in the family. Oh well.


----------



## DianneWoodis

If you have a pattern for this, I would love it as well, please and thank you.


----------



## Strawberry4u

What a beautiful job and dress. Way to go!!!


----------



## jemima

A very Beautiful dress.


----------



## gypsie

Beautiful dress. I know she is thrilled.


----------



## virginia42

Wow!


----------



## lovehomemade

I would also love the pattern for my granddaughter,if possible...it is so beautiful!


----------



## TabathaJoy

Beautiful dress. Would love the pattern too


----------



## Nanny26

I love this dress & so will GI Joe! I always used my brothers GI Joe instead of Ken...he's much cooler


----------



## joanieo

Yeah, GI Joe was a little more on the rugged side. There's something about a man in a uniform.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Elegant!


sandeb said:


> Here is a picture of the Barbie Wedding Dress I made for my granddaughter.


----------



## knitwit29

Gorgeous..!! Great work...looks stunning..!!


----------



## SaxonLady

absolutely beautiful. well done


----------



## Nanny26

Or a cowboy outfit, Johnny West was mighty fine too 
Oh my, I think this is dating me a little...hee hee.



joanieo said:


> Yeah, GI Joe was a little more on the rugged side. There's something about a man in a uniform.


----------



## samlilypepper

I would also love to have this pattern as my grandchildren (2 of them) are just coming into Barbies.


----------



## Leonora

That is just so beautiful.


----------



## bettytee

Wow what can I say it is exquisite


----------



## ceecee

Just perfect!


----------



## lavertera

Just stunning!!


----------



## nanytreasures

It's just lovely.Do you have the pattern or link for it.


----------



## kimmyz

So lovely and delicate!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Oh my! What a lucky granddaughter! The gown is absolutely exquisite. You should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## Marfia

I'd like the pattern for my daughter too! Do you have a link?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Ronie

Oh my gosh that is beautiful....


----------



## stann

Your work on the Barbie wedding dress is
beautiful. Could you tell me, please, where
I might obtain the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

What an adorable gown, wouldn't an adult size be wonderful.


----------



## tricotscalins

It's a wonderful dress. Great job! I'm also interested in having the pattern. Could you post the link, please?


----------



## alwilda

beautiful. how long did it take? i to would like the pattern. thank you.


----------



## knittingnana

Beautiful dress!!!!!! I too would like to know where I can get this pattern... My three granddaughters would love this..


----------



## Donnabellah

How beautiful! Maybe needs a tux for Ken! My daughter put on display the knitted bride and groom I made for her wedding - they were bears, and not people, but her guests all thought it a cute idea. Hope she thinks to do it and then she'll have pictures of it forever!
Good Job and I bet it was fun to do.


----------



## sandeb

Thanks for asking. I am not good at scanning yet but I will send you the pattern snail mail if you send me your address. This is from an old book.
Sande Bolender
[email protected]


----------



## sandeb

Thanks for asking. I am not good at scanning so send me you snail mail addy and I will send you the pattern. It's out of an old book.
Sande Bolender
[email protected]


----------



## sandeb

Thanks for asking. I am not good at scanning yet so could you please send me your snail mail addy and I will send you the pattern. It's out of an old book.
Sande Bolender
[email protected]


----------



## joanieo

Sande, 
Do you have the name and the publisher of the book, maybe we could google for it.


----------



## sandeb

Hi, its an old Coats and Clark booklet, #270, publishing date 1978. It may be easier for me to send you a copy of the pattern by snail mail. I am having trouble learning how to scan and send but my GGD is going to show me how. My personal email is, [email protected] to send me your address. Thanks for asking.
Sande Bolender


----------



## sandeb

Will send you the pattern if you give me your snail mail addy. [email protected] for private mail.
Sande Bolender
The book is 1978 Coats and Clark #270


----------



## Marny CA

http://www.treasuredheirloomscrochet.com/resale-fashiondolls4.html


----------



## Marny CA

Freebie:

http://sites.google.com/site/surawhit/barbiewedding


----------



## sandeb

Did you want a copy of the Barbie dress pattern? If so, please send me you snail mail addy. Thanks
Sande Bolender


----------



## Superdot2007

KBW-1953 said:


> Actually, I had heard that.
> 
> One day a father gets out of work and on his way home he suddenly remembers that it's his daughter's birthday.
> 
> He pulls over to a Toy Shop and asks the
> sales person, "How much for one of those Barbie's in the display window?"
> 
> The salesperson answers, "Which one do you mean, Sir?
> 
> We have: Work Out Barbie for $19.95, Shopping Barbie for $19.95, Beach Barbie for $19.95, Disco Barbie for $19.95, Ballerina Barbie for $19.95, Astronaut Barbie
> for $19.95, Skater Barbie for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $265.95".
> 
> The amazed father asks: "It's what?! Why is the
> Divorced Barbie $265.95 and the others only $19.95?"
> 
> The annoyed salesperson rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers: "Sir..., Divorced Barbie comes with: Ken's Car, Ken's House, Ken's Boat, Ken's Furniture, Ken's Computer, and one of Ken's Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> caranjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Barbie and Ken are divoced. She's marrying GI Joe, who just returned from his deployment in Iraq.....
Click to expand...

That's priceless ..... (No pun intended, Ken!)


----------



## Superdot2007

Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## tricotscalins

Really great job. Every little girl dreams to have one for her Barbie. Here is a link for near 1000 clothes for Barbie, Ken and other dolls: http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/
All are free patterns.


----------



## alwilda

would like a copy of the barbie dress if you are willing to share. send e mail in private message. thank you


----------



## habet

This dress is so pretty Your grandaughter will be thrilled. Would also like the pattern if possible


----------



## paulamcd

lovely bridal dress, can you send the pattern . My granddaughter is into Barbie and would love to make it for a christmas present.


----------



## nanafitz

Sande, Received the pattern today. Thanks so much for sending it. My oldest granddaughter was her when the mail came and she is very excited. Thanks Again.
Nanfitz/Ellie


----------



## Marfia

By the way, I just want to send you a very belated thank you for sending the lovely pattern! I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but plan to make it for my daughter's birthday.


----------



## kittysgram

does anyone know of this pattern???


----------



## kittysgram

sorry didn't read close enough.have saved the site ythanks


----------



## samanthapink89

Will you please pm me the pattern?


----------



## Lea2606

This is very beautiful and may I ask you for the pattern. I want to make this dress for my granddaughter.
Greetings Lea


----------



## craftyone51

Wow, it's gorgeous. What a beautiful dress and your granddaughter will be over the top excited.


----------



## grandmann

samanthapink89 said:


> Will you please pm me the pattern?


Do you realize this thread was started on Sept. 11, 2011.

The last time this person posted was April 24, 2015.

After all this time I'm wondering if her e-mail address still works. You could try her e-mail and see if you get a respond.


----------



## mindydahl

I love this and looks like I may be able to make. I would love to have the pattern if possible. thank you


----------



## grandmann

Did anyone try to e-mail her? 
I sent a private message on Aug. 9 it hasn't been open. I'm afraid this person isn't on KP anymore.


----------



## mindydahl

No, sad because it is a pretty pattern. hmmmmm


----------



## Mirror

One member post here she received the pattern may be if you pm her she can help, better if any link for the pattern if anyone knows.


----------



## kittysgram

click on the download on page 5. i was able to view and save the pattern


----------



## knittingnana

I would love a copy of this pattern;

Thanks


----------



## barbiegirl

Zou ik een patroon van u mogen hebben.

Met vriendelijke groeten van barbiegirl (nederland)


----------



## TexasKnitem

56 years of Barbie wedding gowns! Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Mirror

kittysgram said:


> click on the download on page 5. i was able to view and save the pattern


On page five few sites which one got this pattern .


----------



## aknitter

Beautiful!


----------



## Roberta2

Beautiful wedding dress, your GD must be so excited.


----------



## knittingwitch

Barbie is so lucky I hope ken thinks so too


----------



## Quiltermouse

How pretty!


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful


----------



## meeriba

I there. This is beautiful. Where can we get the patterns please. My granddaughters will love this


----------



## messymissy

meeriba said:


> I there. This is beautiful. Where can we get the patterns please. My granddaughters will love this


http://www.treasuredheirloomscrochet.com/resale-fashiondolls4.html
From previous posts GS825 coats and Clark # 270


----------



## kathy3113

I would love to make this for my granddaughter. Could you share the pattern? It’s absolutely beautiful.


----------

